# What model and year is this Wheel Horse



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

Can anyone help me with this tractor? It is a Wheel Horse with a Kohler engine. It has a hydro transmission. I am considering it for a restore. I had considered going with an older model but this is close by and reasonable. Is it a good model to restore? Is the hydrostatic transmission reliable after so many years? Lemme know what you guys think.
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's too cool! Never seen one in person and know not a thing about them, but I give it the thumbs up! Curious to find out what year and how much are they asking Ted?


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

Well forget this one, I bought an 854 off of Ebay. I will pick it up this weekend. I am sure I will have a hundred questions. If anybody is interested in this tractor, it is in Goshen, Ohio an he wants $350


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It looks either newer or older then my 69 raider 10- has a similar hood and slightly different rear fenders - mine has the full foot rests as well.


----------



## TCharley300 (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks like either a 10 or 12 horse, made around between 1963-65. they were called Raider back then. that was the model--meaning raider. I had a Raider 14 that was a 69 model, and it was the alternator versus the generator starter combination. Yes, the transmissions should be just fine.


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

There's no model/serial number tag below the dashboard on the riser, or on the left side of the dashboard riser?


----------



## kbowley (Oct 24, 2010)

TCharley300 said:


> That looks like either a 10 or 12 horse, made around between 1963-65. they were called Raider back then. that was the model--meaning raider. I had a Raider 14 that was a 69 model, and it was the alternator versus the generator starter combination. Yes, the transmissions should be just fine.


 The raider did not start production until 69. Looks like a 65'ish 1054.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I asked at a wheelhorse forum on Yahoo if my raider 10 was 'rare' by any chance - i was told no. Mine had a 10HP teccy ( with no spark) - it didnt have a generator, had a normal starter and some sort of ign module mounted next to the flywheel - it was missing 80% of its pieces ( including the deck) and severely beat - since it was free - i didnt want to waste any money in restoring it. I actually took it apart to make a modifed tractor out of it in the future.


----------

